# Paph. ID



## Hakone (Dec 25, 2019)

Paphiopedilum appletonianum var. immaculata Braem ?


----------



## fibre (Dec 29, 2019)

So do you now have all clones of albine Paphs in your collection or are you missing one?


----------



## Guldal (Dec 30, 2019)

Hakone said:


> Paphiopedilum appletonianum var. immaculata Braem ?View attachment 17402



Looks like it - although Braem would probably have had a fit because of your grammar! 
I's 'P. appletonianum fma. immaculatum'. 'Alba', 'immaculata, and likewise, is only used, when the genus of the genus, so to speak, is femininum, as for example is the case with Phalaenopsis, Cattleya or Sophronitis, that is now 
seemingly included in the latter!


----------



## Hakone (Jan 23, 2020)

fibre said:


> So do you now have all clones of albine Paphs in your collection or are you missing one?



Hangianum album


----------



## fibre (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm sure you will get the missing one soon. Good luck!


----------

